# At what age can i bathe my cockatiel?



## dan2020 (Jun 22, 2018)

My cockatiel, Loki is 2 months old and i was wondering if it is okay to bathe him. i do not know if he is too young.


----------



## Allison (Jun 12, 2018)

With giving them a bath you need to wait until they are fully feathered. So at 2 months should be fine. If it was me I wouldn't put them in the shower yet or anything like that yet. Instead I would give her a mist bath with a sprayer while using warm water. 

I hope that helps


----------

